# Recovery time for Broken Neck???



## SMcKen (19 April 2011)

I broke my C2 vertebrae 4 weeks ago after coming off at a XC training session and landing on my head, fortunately no spinal damage or movement of the bone fragments.  Now spending 6 weeks in a neck brace.  Anyone else experienced this?  How long before they were able to be back riding/schooling/jumping (SJ & XC?).  

Will be seeing the consultant again in a couple of weeks so want to know if what he says is over cautious 
Thanks


----------



## Dizzydancer (19 April 2011)

i havn't experienced this myself, but i hvae spent a physio placement on the spinal injuries unit in oswestry. one of the patients there who had broken a vertebrae in their neck was told a minimum of 12-16 weeks before they were able to consider going back to riding. It does depend on your break though i imagine, but you want to ensure that it is totally healed. 
how long have you been told before you can ride? I imagine they have tried to put you off going XC again due to the bones now being weaker if you were to come off again?


----------



## SMcKen (19 April 2011)

Hi, Thanks for that.  Haven't discussed with consultant yet, he said we can discuss when I see him in a couple of weeks (6 1/2 weeks after accident), I just wanted an idea of what other people had been told so I know if he is being reasonable or unduely pessimistic!   He doesn't know that I got back on and carried on the xc training after I had fallen off .......ooops!


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (19 April 2011)

Firstly, am mightly glad you are OK and on the mend. Sounds like you were very lucky.

However.......



SMcKen said:



			want to know if what he says is over cautious 

Click to expand...

Don't think you can be "overly cautious" when dealing with neck & spinal trauma.  The alternatives don't bare thinking about to be honest.

Given that he is the professional I'd just put up with it an do as he advises.


----------



## SMcKen (19 April 2011)

Thanks, GFP
True will wait to see what he says and try to behave myself in the meantime!  Very hard tho.


----------



## Dizzydancer (19 April 2011)

In that case you have been incredibly lucky. As gfp has said for spinal trauma you cannot be overly cautious. As painful as it maybe not to ride for a few months i would definately advise going with what your consultant says, he is the one that is going to prevent you any further injury. 
I hope you make a quick recovery!!


----------



## MrsMozart (19 April 2011)

Compression fracture at L2 at the end of last July. Got back on on the 1st February - six months to the day, which is what my Consultant had said.

Very (very!) much wanted to ride sooner, but really didn't fancy life in a wheelchair, especially as not only, in my, case, would it have affected my legs, but basically everything south of my waist (and I mean everything - bathroom trips were interesting enough! It's one thing to have to wheel oneself to the bathroom, but quite another to deal with things once one is there).


----------



## Eventer96 (19 April 2011)

Don't know the recovery time for a broken neck- I am pleased to hear you are on the mend though! 

I experienced a crush injury in January out hunting. Chipped 4 vertebrae, 2 in my neck and two further down my back. I was riding within 3 weeks. Competing within 5. This was too soon and I am now suffering with a real weakness in my lower back. I can't support myself in sitting trot and can't push my horse through from behind in sitting. So do listen to what you are told. I'm now going through more physio... thought I'd add that I'm only 14.  

Wish you all the best in your recovery.


----------



## tabithakat64 (19 April 2011)

Minimum of 16 weeks, my friend broke her c5/c6 a couple of years ago. had the neck brace on for 8 weeks and soft collar for a further 4 after which she started doing light yard work and hacking a quiet horse.  She had physio for a further 3 months before being able to resume normal exercise etc.

Please don't rush things, you have been very lucky.


----------



## LaurenM (19 April 2011)

I've broken my L2 and have also been told that it will be discussed on my first check up (4 weeks from discharge date). I've been out since 11/04/11 and I'm bouncing off the walls!


----------



## SMcKen (19 April 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies and good wishes.  I know I have been very lucky this time so will just have to behave and listen to the doctors (aggghhh).  Very hard watching my new horse being ridden by kind friends to keep him ticking over and my other big lad turning ferral in the field 

Eventer96 - i'm a fair bit older than you.... 44 so don't bounce as well as I used to but still keep trying 
LaurenM - best wishes for your recovery - lots of reading to keep you occupied


----------

